# Recognize this Pink Eye thing?



## Redorr (Feb 2, 2008)

I think I have seen this before but can't find the thread. Have you seen this eye issue with your Hav? It seems to be a swollen bit of tissue that is peaking out from Lola's lower corner eyelid. A stye? Pink eye. Doesn't seem to bother her. Calling the vet now...


----------



## mintchip (Apr 19, 2007)

Is that what the call "cherry eye"?
Good luck Lola!


----------



## MopTop Havanese (Sep 25, 2006)

Yup, looks like Cherry Eye-


----------



## TAPAJ (Jun 21, 2009)

Yes--Definately looks like Cherry Eye.


----------



## good buddy (Feb 20, 2007)

Do a search on cherry eye. Rufus had this probem and I started tthis thread way back when http://havaneseforum.com/showthread.php?t=1200&highlight=rufus+cherry He eventually had surgery for it and we haven't had a probelm since.

There've been a few of us that had this problem, I think Moxie was the most recent. I hope it goes back on it's own. Let us know what your vet says.


----------



## hyindc (Apr 21, 2008)

*This is cherry eye*

I am as certain as a non-vet can be from a photo that this is cherry eye. Paco had it, so I know there are threads on the Forum on the subject, as well as a photo of Paco with it that I posted. Sadly, it almost always results in the need for surgery...even if the prolapsed gland (which is what cherry eye is) is temporarily squeezed back into place.

The good news is that the dog doesn't feel the swelling and it can be resolved through a surgical procedure as minor for a dog as cataract surgery is for humans. The worst thing about it for Paco (and therefore us) was that he had to wear a cone for two weeks. He was miserable with that, although the vet assured us that the surgery heals without pain or discomfort for the dog.

I do recommend that the procedure be performed by an ophthalmic veterinarian, since they tend to have a much better success rate - 90%+ - compared to a general vet. If the stitch that holds the gland back in place for the life of the dog (the stitch does not dissolve nor is it removed) is not put in properly, the gland will prolapse again within weeks of the surgery. We went to a certified animal ophthalmologist, and Paco has been fine since his surgery in February. The fee for the procedure in our area is between $800 and $1000 - not cheap.


----------



## Redorr (Feb 2, 2008)

Ah - I knew I had seen it before! Thank you all for responding so quickly. We are seeing the vet tomorrow. And I will read through the experiences and advice on here meanwhile.


----------



## Scooter's Family (May 23, 2008)

Hope she does well at the vet tomorrow. In the second photo I couldn't even see it, she looks beautiful though.


----------



## HavaneseSoon (Nov 4, 2008)

Take to the Vet. The Vet will have to remove. Is your pet getting spay soon? Maybe the Vet can do both procedures at the same time?


----------



## good buddy (Feb 20, 2007)

HavaneseSoon said:


> Take to the Vet. The Vet will have to remove. Is your pet getting spay soon? Maybe the Vet can do both procedures at the same time?


No, they do not remove the gland. They used to do it that way but now they simply tack the gland back down where it should be with a stitch.


----------



## HavaneseSoon (Nov 4, 2008)

That is good to know.....Will the gland decrease in size? What causes the gland to enlarge?


----------



## hyindc (Apr 21, 2008)

It is not so much that the gland is enlarged. Rather the gland pops out because the muscle tissue that normally holds it in place under the lid becomes too weak to hold it in place. That is why some vets try squeezing it in place the first time it happens to see if it stays put. However, in almost all cases it comes out again within hours or days. With Paco, it actually stayed in place for a couple of weeks. 

Our ophthalmologist continued to recommend postponing surgery because even when Paco's gland prolapsed, it would slide back in itself if he napped for a few hours. But after two months of appearing and disappearing on its own, it came out and stayed out, and we needed the surgery. 

In surgery, after the gland is put under the lid as far and securely as possible, it is held in place there permanently with a stitch or two. The stitches stay in forever to substitute for the weak tissue. The dog is asleep while this procedure is performed.

Sometimes a second surgery is required if the first stitching does not adequately hold the gland in place. That is why it is recommended that a vet is used who does the procedure often enough (a certified animal ophthalmologist is best if there is one in the area) to know exactly where and how to maneuver the gland and where to do the stitch. In suburban D.C., we are fortunate to have some great vet specialists, including a really skilled eye vet. They say if the gland does not come out within a few weeks after surgery, you can expect it to stay put forever. If the surgery fails, they say the success rate is much better the second time, but I am not sure why.


----------



## HavaBaloo (Mar 24, 2009)

Hi Anne, yes that is Cherry Eye. My Baloo bear had it in both eyes, but it was successfully corrected in May. I highly recommend having the surgery at the same time of getting Lola spayed, to spare her having to go under twice, unless she is already done. How long has the gland been out?

I talked to a few local vets, one wanted me to send Baloo to a specialist, but that was another province and three times the cost. So I called around and talked to a few vets, and found a local vet who specializes in surgery and in particular cherry eye, and she was so great with Baloo and I was happy I stayed close to home.

Good luck, and let us know how the visit to the vet goes.


----------



## moxie (Feb 6, 2008)

Yup, PM me if you have questions. Moxie had the surgery in July, doing fine except for a little dry eye situation. My advice would be not to wait too long.


----------



## Redorr (Feb 2, 2008)

Lola update...her vet gave us antibiotic ointment and a round of prednisone. One day of treatment and the cherry eye has completely receeded! None of the pink is visible. If it stays out of sight, no surgery needed. For now. Lola is as beautiful as ever. 

This is one of those things that bothers the mommy way more than the dog. I have to admit, every time I looked at her with that cherry I felt badly for her. I like looking into her eyes much more now!


----------



## mintchip (Apr 19, 2007)

YEAH!!!!!


----------



## iluvhavs (Jul 21, 2008)

Rico has this problem. A combo of dry eye and tiny hairs irritating him. He uses cyclosporine drops daily and is peachy keen now. A vet usually will refer you to a canine opthamologist.


----------



## JASHavanese (Apr 24, 2007)

Redorr said:


> Lola update...her vet gave us antibiotic ointment and a round of prednisone. One day of treatment and the cherry eye has completely receeded! None of the pink is visible. If it stays out of sight, no surgery needed. For now. Lola is as beautiful as ever.
> 
> This is one of those things that bothers the mommy way more than the dog. I have to admit, every time I looked at her with that cherry I felt badly for her. I like looking into her eyes much more now!


I hope this works and corrects the problem. Sending you both hugs and good wishes!


----------



## good buddy (Feb 20, 2007)

That's great news! She responded very quickly to the meds.  

I know what you mean about mama feelings. Rufus was never bothered at all, but I felt like my precious little baby suddenly had a little monster face! :fear:


----------



## hyindc (Apr 21, 2008)

Your vet prescribed the same round of treatment that was prescribed to Paco. Let's hope it works for you. By the way, someone mentioned the gland used to be removed, but now it is tacked down with stitches. This is because the gland makes tears for the eye, and each eye has two of them, so it was believed that you can remove one gland, and still have adequate tears. However, as dogs age, one gland proved insufficient, and older dogs who had the procedure were likely to develop dry eye, and need daily artificial drops. So, the recommended treatment changed from removal to first trying conservative treatment with drugs. If the drug regimen does not work, then the gland gets tacked down. But removal is no longer considered advisable.


----------



## lfung5 (Jun 30, 2007)

Scudder had cherry eye. The vet gave ointment for his eye and told me not to do surgery until the cherry eyes was there all the time. It would come and go with the ointment but eventually stayed out. I took him to my regular vet who is a Cornell grad and very good surgeon. He explained there were a few different ways to do the surgery. Scudder looked horrible after the surgery, they shaved his eye and it was bulging out! He had the face only a mommy could love. The vet explain he had to make a pocket, and then stitch. It was the best way for Scudders eye shape. It's coming up on 2 years and Scudders eye is completely fine. I think it cost about 200.00.


----------

